# CitiBank Thank You Points



## RRrich (Aug 19, 2012)

Any way to get TY points into AGR?


----------



## amamba (Aug 19, 2012)

Can you buy starwood points with thank you points? if so, you could then convert the SPG points into AGR points, but you might take a bath on the conversion.


----------



## RRrich (Aug 19, 2012)

amamba said:


> Can you buy starwood points with thank you points? if so, you could then convert the SPG points into AGR points, but you might take a bath on the conversion.


IDK - thats why I asked, I hoped that some who knew would respond


----------



## alben (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't found a way to transfer TY points to any other rewards program. It seems the best value with the TY program is to purchase gift cards such as Amazon, Walmart, Best Buy.

At one time you were be able to transfer Continental miles into AGR at a 1:1 ratio, but that ended Jan 1 of this year.

You can convert Hilton Honors point points to AGR, but the conversion rate is extremely poor.

Currently you can transfer UR (Chase Ultimate Rewards) points into AGR at a 1:1 ratio. There are a few Chase cards you can sign up for that will get you UR points. Currently this is the quickest and easiest way to get a large amount of AGR points.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 20, 2012)

alben said:


> Currently you can transfer UR (Chase Ultimate Rewards) points into AGR at a 1:1 ratio. There are a few Chase cards you can sign up for that will get you UR points. Currently this is the quickest and easiest way to get a large amount of AGR points.


But you can only transfer Ultimate Rewards points to AGR if you have the Sapphire Preferred card. If only have the Chase Freedom card, for example, you can't make the transfer.

On the other hand, if you have both the Sapphire Preferred card and the Freedom card, you can transfer UR points earned with the Freedom card to the Sapphire Preferred card, then to AGR. There's a further twist if you have a Chase checking account, but that's not a good option for me.

Ultimate Rewards is an oddly complicated program.

But as far as Thank You points, I have nothing.


----------



## amamba (Aug 20, 2012)

RRrich said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > Can you buy starwood points with thank you points? if so, you could then convert the SPG points into AGR points, but you might take a bath on the conversion.
> ...


Well I don't have a citi card and I am too lazy to check, but I would think that someone that actually has a citi card with thank you points could look up the redemption options for thank you points on the website. I was just throwing out starwood (or other hotel brands) as an option because I knew if you had those points, you could convert them to AGR.


----------



## alben (Aug 20, 2012)

amamba said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


I do have a Citi card and I do have a TY account. I did look up the redemption options, and I don't see a route to transferring TY to AGR.


----------

